# Looking Custom stand for Large reef tank



## dinop (Jan 31, 2010)

Any suggestions on where I can look online? I want to be sure it can hold all the weight of a 200+ gallon reef tank.

It does not have to be fancy. Miracle's sells them for $2000 +


----------



## DAVIDnorr (Jan 15, 2017)

How and how much u wanna spend I have a big system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinop (Jan 31, 2010)

You mean that you have a stand for sale?


----------



## DAVIDnorr (Jan 15, 2017)

dinop said:


> Any suggestions on where I can look online? I want to be sure it can hold all the weight of a 200+ gallon reef tank.
> 
> It does not have to be fancy. Miracle's sells them for $2000 +












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVIDnorr (Jan 15, 2017)

The tank and stand go together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

